# I have a few questions for you guys...



## snapnacker (Nov 11, 2002)

Just a few quick questions for a 98' Audi A6 Quattro...
Where is the best place to get the new LCD that always fades inbetween the guages?
Where can I get a new antenna, I was up in Seattle this weekend and wanted to get my car cleaned up and got a car wash, you guessed it. Goodbye antenna. So I need to know the best place to get a new one. Is it exactly like an A4's or anything? Is it possible I can just get one that would fit that car?
Is there a cool name for the Black Audi color of my year like "Royal Saphire Black" or something like that?
And finally, does the Audi A6 2.8 Quattro take well to NOS?


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: I have a few questions for you guys... (snapnacker)*

As far as the LCD screen goes, you'll have to be more specific. Are you talking about the driver information centre at the top of the instrument panel between the tachometer and speedometer? If so, I'd go directly to an Audi dealer to pick up a new one. Same thing with the antenna.
As for black, the black is called "Brilliant Black".
I would never recommend using nitrous on an Audi unless you did some serious work to the engine to reinforce it. Do what I did, get a Supercharger. After it's all said and done you'll have 300HP on tap and you'll be faster than the 4.2 and the 2.7T!


----------



## snapnacker (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: I have a few questions for you guys... (Sarian Verconna)*

Wow, thanks for the Info. Wait a second, how much do you have into your supercharger? And how fast do you run a quarter mile in? 300HP... Faster than the 2.7T? Really?


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: I have a few questions for you guys... (Sarian Verconna)*

hi Sarian, what's your suspension setup again (you indicated before but I forgot, so sorry) and how much was the drop front vs rear. also what size tires/wheels/offset are you using and do the tires stick out of the wheel well. thks again.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: I have a few questions for you guys... (snapnacker)*

I've driven the a '02 2.7T 6-speed before and I can honestly say my '00 2.8 Supercharged is much faster. Please note that the 2.7T is also faster than the 4.2 model. The PES G2 Supercharger is good for 95HP. Overall with all my mods I should be pushing around 310HP or so. I think there's a PES G2 Supercharger FAQ floating around somewhere. If I can find the link I'll send it over, it has a wealth of information from 2.8 owners who had their cars supercharged. As for the quarter mile, I never race my A6. Never. That's why I have a Corvette.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: I have a few questions for you guys... (mgan)*

Mgan, no problem. I have an H&R/Koni suspension setup. The shocks are dual adjustable Konis and the coilover springs are H&R. They come complete as a package but you can order a front package and rear package separately. I believe you can raise the front and rear up to 2cm. The lowest it will go is around 6.5cm. I have mine sitting around 6cm. Although it can go lower, I drive my A6 during the winter and rainy season so I don't want it to be too low. Also note that each corner is individually adjustable so you can customize it to your preference. The ride quality is inbetween very firm but never harsh, and has more control and better handling than the sport package on the 2.7T model. 
I have OZ Chrono Evolution Rims 18x9.5 with Michelin Pilot XGT/Z4 235/40ZR-18 tires. The rims have a slight negative offset so they appear to have the "deep dish" look. The tires do not stick out too far and there is no rubbing. I believe the widest you can go without causing problems would be 245s. The factory rims and tires on my A6 were 16 inch aluminum alloys with 215/50HR-16 tires.


----------



## Audi tech (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: I have a few questions for you guys... (snapnacker)*

The LCD. Well, that would be the driver display. The only cure I'm aware of: replace the cluster. I don't know of anyone selling the screen. Besides, you would have to crack open the cluster to replace it. Your antenna: parking lots are always a good place to start. However, I would try your local dealer. I wouldn't put nitrous on it at all. Unless, of course, you wish to purchase another motor, because there will be little pieces everywhere. It would hold for some time, but it will eventually scatter. If you go with a charger, make sure the shop is good. I've seen some real hack jobs, i.e. the coil pakcs zip tied to the fire wall; very cheesy.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: I have a few questions for you guys... (Audi tech)*

Snapnacker is right. I don't know if you can purchase aftermarket parts for an Audi like you can with GM/Ford/Chrysler but I'd stick to factory Audi parts if I were you. And as far as nitrous goes, it's no good unless you're really into racing and you're really going to reinforce that engine. I'm talking about block strengthening, chromoly crankshaft, titanium valves, heavy duty radiator, dry sump lubrication, etc. As far as the supercharger goes, get it done at an Audi dealership. That's where I had mine installed. It's best left to professionals.


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: I have a few questions for you guys... (Sarian Verconna)*

hi sarian, thanks for the post. I recently bought an '00 A6 2.7t 6-sp. It has stock suspension and 16" wheel/Contis. Reason I ask is I get "dizzy" driving this compared to my Passat. Wondering if it's the "soft" suspension. Other posts talk about pulling the 605 relay to prevent a "jiggly" ride. Also wondering if the stock tires are not sticky enough for such a large car. Also the stick kicks back at your hand when shifting from 2nd to 3rd (sometimes pretty hard)--dealership says its normal. thks again for the post.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: I have a few questions for you guys... (mgan)*

The 2.7T 6-speed that I evaluated was a 2002 from a local Audi dealership. It was actually from the same dealership that installed my supercharger, and they were kind enough to allow me to drive it for a day to compare it's performance to my supercharged 2.8 30V. Please note it was not an Avant, it was a sedan just like mine. Also, if I'm not mistaken, starting in 2001, the sport suspension package is no longer optional equipment on the 2.7T, it is standard equipment. I have driven three 2.7T 6-speeds, one 2001 belonged to a friend while the other 2001 belonged to a client, and the 2002 was from the dealer as mentioned earlier. All had sport 
suspension packages as standard equipment. I've never driven a 2.7T without the sport package but I'm guessing it would be the same as the 2.8 30V's suspension. The sport suspension is not available on the 2.8 30V, so I believe the factory ride quality that I had originally when I purchased my A6 is probably what you felt when you test drove that 2000 2.7T 6-speed. My original rims and tires were 16x8.5 aluminum alloys with Michelin Pilot HX 215/50HR-16s. I too have heard of pulling the 605 relay to stiffen up the ride, but I can't comment on it because I've never done so. Personally, I would go with an aftermarket set up. I'm not saying go out and blow several thousand dollars on a coilover kit, but you might want to consider replacing certain suspension pieces. If possible, try to find a sport suspension off a wrecked 2.7T at a local wrecker, if not you can opt to have the sport suspension installed at a local Audi dealer. Right now your vehicle is brand new and you're still enjoying it, so I would recommend enjoying for a while before you go out and spend scads of money on it. That's still your choice though. Please note that you can get decent quality shocks/springs/anti-sway bars out there for competitive prices. You don't necessarily have to go my route and go with a coilover set up. 
As for the kickbacks when driving the 6-speed, I can't raelly comment on that either. I've never had that problem on any Audi that I've driven, whether it was an A4/S4 or an A6/S6. The only time I had that problem was with my old Trans Am many years ago, with the 1-4 skip shift. I think if you have that problem I would consult other 2.7T 6-speed owners on the Audiworld website and see what they think. I've never heard of that before and I've never experienced it either. 
I hope that helps, if you have any further questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Chet (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: I have a few questions for you guys... (Sarian Verconna)*

One question on the PES SC, ok 2 questions. First what trans do you have? I have yet to see a used 2.8 with a 5 spd and I just don't want the tiptronic. I would love to get a 6 spd but we all know it is only in the 2.7 Second Question is what did you pay to install it? thannks


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: I have a few questions for you guys... (Chet)*

I have the 5-speed Tiptronic. I think the 5-speed manual 2.8 30V was only front wheel drive, but I could be wrong. Check http://www.audiworld.com to see if the 5-speed manual is available in the 2.8 30V Quattro. It cost me over $600 for installation, although if you're mechanically inclined you can probably do it in about a day. It comes with a very detailed instruction manual for installation a well as a CD-ROM.


----------

